# A dog food ingredient to be wary of



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I just came across this ingredient doing some research today and wanted to pass it along. The ingredient is Menadione, its a synthetic form of Vitamin K (vitamin K3) but it also goes by several names in ingredient lists:

Menadione sodium bisulfate
Menadione sodium bisulfite
Menadione dimethylprimidinol sulfate
Menadione dimethylprimidinol sulfite
Menadione dimethylprimidinol bisulfite
Dimethylprimidinol sulfate
Dimethylprimidinol sulfite
Dimethylprimidinol bisulfate
Vitamin K supplement

Menadione supplements for humans has been banned in the US.

Some info on menodione here:
The Dog Food Project - Menadione (Vitamin K3)

more here:
The Troubling Controversy Over Menadione in Dog Food

and a list of dog foods that contain menadione:
Dog Food Comparison Chart - Dog Food Ratings of Premium Dog Food and Supermarket


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you so much, I saved this for future reference. Both the foods I use do not have it in there.......it is good to know~~~:chili:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's what a veterinary nutritionist, Rebecca Remillard has to say about Menadione: 

We too have looked behind the blog and internet gossip for the data. We have conferred with other veterinary nutritionist to be sure we were not missing some important piece of data. We have decided that there is no creditable problem known to date with using Menadione in pet foods.


Here's a link to the entire Q & A:


PetDiets


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

vjw said:


> Here's what a veterinary nutritionist, Rebecca Remillard has to say about Menadione:
> 
> We too have looked behind the blog and internet gossip for the data. We have conferred with other veterinary nutritionist to be sure we were not missing some important piece of data. We have decided that there is no creditable problem known to date with using Menadione in pet foods.
> 
> ...


maybe, but i'd rather err on the side of caution. :thumbsup:
also, i prefer to use natural, whole foods for vitamins and avoid synthetics.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

tamizami said:


> maybe, but i'd rather err on the side of caution. :thumbsup:
> also, i prefer to use natural, whole foods for vitamins and avoid synthetics.


:amen:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If anyone has been wondering/thinking the value to homecook, here's another reason.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh dear, we use Rebecca as our nutritionist for Barron and Lucy (She's at Angel Memorial) -

I think, perhaps, I may have to re-think this service.

Thank you for the information!

Allie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

We discussed it here in 2006:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...1619-nutro-good-quality-food.html#post1028910


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> We discussed it here in 2006:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...1619-nutro-good-quality-food.html#post1028910


thanks for the link to the old thread....i did a search and the first couple of threads just had it listed as an ingredient so i didn't pursue further. what might be new since 2006 is that the FDA banned menadione supplements for humans (not sure what year)? in any event, i'd rather be safe than sorry as i mentioned earlier.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> We discussed it here in 2006:
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/60-...1619-nutro-good-quality-food.html#post1028910


thanks for the link to the old thread....i did a search and the first couple of threads just had it listed as an ingredient so i didn't peruse further. what might be new since 2006 is that the FDA banned menadione supplements for humans (not sure what year)? in any event, i'd rather be safe than sorry as i mentioned earlier.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Tami, thanks for bringing it up as those of us who are newer may have missed the old thread. Good info!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Tami great info as always


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

tamizami said:


> thanks for the link to the old thread....i did a search and the first couple of threads just had it listed as an ingredient so i didn't peruse further. what might be new since 2006 is that the FDA banned menadione supplements for humans (not sure what year)? in any event, i'd rather be safe than sorry as i mentioned earlier.


Yep, the thread is old ... just thought you and others might enjoy seeing it. I recall that I was using Newman's Own at that time and wrote to their veterinarian and he had said that they were removing it from their food. I use Castor & Pollux now and it doesn't look like they are using it.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

k/c mom said:


> Yep, the thread is old ... just thought you and others might enjoy seeing it. I recall that I was using Newman's Own at that time and wrote to their veterinarian and he had said that they were removing it from their food. I use Castor & Pollux now and it doesn't look like they are using it.


Thanks for posting this as Demi and Lucy are on Newman's own Organic food so will be checking this out now 

I had not heard anything about this so happy i saw it today to read this


----------

